# What food doesn't produce tear stain, or beard



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

My pup is about 14 wks old, and eats eukanuba puppy and Royal Canin (I think thats how you spell it), do these cause tear stains? I know he is teething, but also want to know if these brands cause tear stains, and beard. He eats out of a stainless steel dish and water. I have been using spa lavish facial scrub but isn't work that great. I am waiting on Angels eyes to arrive in the mail and will try that. Basically just wanting to know if the food is the problem. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that it depends who you ask, about whether or not food affects tear staining. Your puppy is teething though and puppies usually tear stain while teething. The Spa Lavish facial scrub will only lighten the stains. I would wait until your pup stops teething to start the angel eyes. Right now I would just try to keep his face clean and dry.

You could look into a higher quality food for your pup in genera, IMO. Both Eukanuba and Royal Canine include ingredients such as corn which are common dog allergens. Personally, I won't feed either brand to my pup.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> My pup is about 14 wks old, and eats eukanuba puppy and Royal Canin (I think thats how you spell it), do these cause tear stains? I know he is teething, but also want to know if these brands cause tear stains, and beard. He eats out of a stainless steel dish and water. I have been using spa lavish facial scrub but isn't work that great. I am waiting on Angels eyes to arrive in the mail and will try that. Basically just wanting to know if the food is the problem. Thanks for all your input.[/B]


What dog food brand do u use?


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

What a darling baby you have. I miss that!!
As for dog food, I buy dog food from Three Dog bakery here in Kansas City, MO. Its baked chicken and they use all natural ingredients and they don't use corn or beets or beet sugar (they can be allergic to the corn and the beet/beet sugar can increase the eye drainage).
You can go to www.threedog.com to find either a store near you or you can order it online. Hope that helps. They do have puppy and adult food, plus treats and birthday cakes...grin. Murphy loves the pupcakes!
Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, my little girl is 12 wks old and she's tearing a lot too. I searched the web and came across some information and they say that it's because of the teething. There are many ways to clear it up, but I was told that the best way is to keep it dry and clean. I'm feeding her puppy chow, the breeder told me not to change it because other brands can give her diarrihea. I would like to change it to a better brand, one that will not cause tearing or beard stains, but I'm afraid she will get sick at her young age. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

> Hi, my little girl is 12 wks old and she's tearing a lot too. I searched the web and came across some information and they say that it's because of the teething. There are many ways to clear it up, but I was told that the best way is to keep it dry and clean. I'm feeding her puppy chow, the breeder told me not to change it because other brands can give her diarrihea. I would like to change it to a better brand, one that will not cause tearing or beard stains, but I'm afraid she will get sick at her young age. Any suggestions out there?[/B]


I really don't understand how can you have your maltese on puppy chow without diarrhea. I put mine on Purina One Puppy at 11 weeks and the poops where so soft that they got stuck to the coat. I couldn't do smooth change to GoNatural grain free because of the overall bad assimilation the pup had to the Purina thing. 2 days after the abrupt food change the difference was noticeable. Anyway, all babies are different.
My pup tear staining has never been so bad but the beard staining is awful. I'll keep reading this post to see if I read something I've never tried already \ :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i feed Nature's Variety Prairie to my crew and it's really helped the staining on my two adults that aren't on any staining preventatives/curatives (Angel Eyes, Istain, etc)

but with everything, what works on one pup doesn't work on them all!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

The best food I've found to avoid tearstaining is "Blue Buffalo", Haylee loves it and her eye look great


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I feed Moxie Eagle Pak puppy because that's what my breeder feed him and it's all supposedly all natural, made in a small kitchen and seemed Okay. He has no tear staining although lately he's gotten a lititle bored so I mix a liitle canine crunch (freeze dried chcken) in to.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

We are still looking for a good food too. Currently on Innova at 11 weeks. Ollie is using Angels Eyes though and take a look. Wow! I tasted it the other day and it is very bitter. Ollie has to be very hungry take it. Lots of luck with your little cutie!!

CM


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't found one either, but I heard someone say canidea wich I can vouge for as being a healthy food (although I can't remember if it had corn in it or not) but I fed it to my dogs for years until I moved out here to Oklahoma and haven't found a place that carries it. I always just thought it was a west cost thing to tell you the truth! lol I bet what you DIDN'T know about it was that it was made by one of the guys that started royal canin (which I always thought to be a great food too and was suprised to hear there was corn in it. I thought it was corn free because I have a lab/pit mix that has allergies and that's what I fed him and he was fine! ) anyway, he broke off and started a new company called canidea because he thought his formula was better lol. I think it's a great food and if I could find it I would feed it to my guys in a heart beat! BUT...I can't speak for it being tear stain free, although I'm pretty sure I read someone recomend it for that reason in another thread.
~~Cheri~~


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I just started feeding my baby Innova on Saturday (mixing with Science Diet). He really likes the taste and poo has been fine so far. I went with the Science Diet because the vet recommended it, but since reading on this forum, I've realized that there are many better foods. I have to drive a little ways to get it, but it is worth it if I know I'm feeding him really good food.

Thanks SM for informing me about food! :biggrin:


----------



## april.watson (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, Sugarbear and I have been travelling between Atlanta and Chicago for the past 6 months so haven't had time or sometimes a computer to post.

My question is . . . Sugarbear is 8 months old now and quite the little traveler. He did not have any eyestaining or tearing up until I left him for a week with my husband and my girlfriend to take care of him. He went to her house during the day and then my husband would pick him up. When I returned he had terrible tearing and eye staining. I always gave him bottled water and found out that they were giving him tap water! It has been a month now, but the tearing and staining continues, even tho I have him back on bottled water.

My VET is adamant about not giving him angel eyes, due to the antibiotic. He say Sugar could build up a tolerance to antibiotics and when the time comes that he needs them they will not be as effective.

So, at this point I just don't know what to do. I am constantly drying his eyes for him. My vet checked his eyes with those big goggles and said that he has no inverted eyelashes and that his eyes were not infected and that he was in great health.

I have been feeding him Iams puppy food since I brought him home mixed with a small amount of L'il Ceasers wet food. But like I said this all started while I was away and he was given tap water. But after a month of bottled water I would think that if that was the problem it would have gotten better.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POOR SUGARBEAR!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try changing Sugarbear's food until you find one that 
the staining lessens. Angel Eyes is a long term dosage and it does
contain tylosin (an antibiotic). You can get Tylan online which is
tylosin and just give it for 10 days, rather than months of a smaller
dosage of Angel Eyes, if you choose to go the medicine route.
Staining can also be from allergies in the air or hair irritating the
eyes as well as debris. It's good to rinse the eyes with a good eye
rinse once or twice a day to soothe. You can also have the vet
check out the eyes for any abnormalities in eyelash growth or
tear duct blockage.


----------



## april.watson (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hi, Sugarbear and I have been travelling between Atlanta and Chicago for the past 6 months so haven't had time or sometimes a computer to post.
> 
> My question is . . . Sugarbear is 8 months old now and quite the little traveler. He did not have any eyestaining or tearing up until I left him for a week with my husband and my girlfriend to take care of him. He went to her house during the day and then my husband would pick him up. When I returned he had terrible tearing and eye staining. I always gave him bottled water and found out that they were giving him tap water! It has been a month now, but the tearing and staining continues, even tho I have him back on bottled water.
> 
> ...


Thanks . . . I did start putting some antibiotic ointment in his eyes for 10 days, but the tearing started again . . . . the vet checked his eyes out and he said they were just fine . . . . I haven't tried the eye wash . . . can you recommend one?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an update on Clifford. We are on Canidae and are doing well. The tear stains are going away, and so personally for us, it was Cliffords food that was causing the staining.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I stopped at the petstore yesterday to get Bianca some snacks since were were all out and I thought I'ld try the NB treats. I've never tried them before because she ususally liked her milkbone. I figured since I was already feeding her the NB dryfood and using the Angel Eyes I needed to follow thru with everything else.

Anyway, I also got a large bag of the dehydrated chicken strips - I know they're expensive, but she just loves them to death. I took everything home and guess what? Bianca turned her nose up at the NB treats, both kinds and just left the room. Those two treats stayed on the sofa all night long. I've tossed out more treats than you can imagine. If I offer her one that she doesn't like, she just blows thru her nose and backs away. She didn't even fall for the special words of "all gone, no more" which she know, its either this or nothing.


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, I finally got the courage to change Nayla's Purina Puppy Chow to Nature's Best, it does not contain corn or beets. I'm mixing it with the Puppy Chow for a week, 1/2 cup Puppy Chow to 1/4 cup of Nature's Best, gradually I can mix in more of Nature's Best until I stop giving her the PuppyChow brand. Her tear staining is still there, but I figure she's still teething too, and it will take time. No diarrhea, thank God.


----------

